# Frogs & Toads > Tomato Frogs, Painted Frogs & Microhylids >  Tomato Frog Photos

## Sidius

Few photos of my Tomatos and their setup, as it was cleaning day....and they were not at all impressed by me taking photos.

Setup


Bath time while cleaning enclosure




Back at home

----------


## Carlos

Very nice and healthy looking frogs; thanks for sharing  :Frog Smile:  !

----------


## Caspian

Cute looking frogs  :Smile:  their slanted backs always remind me of that of an insect.

I'm curious; where would you get these guys? And how large is that tank?

----------


## Sidius

> Cute looking frogs  their slanted backs always remind me of that of an insect.
> 
> I'm curious; where would you get these guys? And how large is that tank?


There is a local pet store that gets them once in awhile, so I had them put my name down to hold them whenever they got any in.  Still looking to add a couple more.  The tank is a Zilla 40g breeder.

----------


## Ryan

Very awesome! love to see them once they get big! i have a D.antongili 
and he looks very similar but has very bright red legs and back. Do your 
frogs ever croak?

----------


## Sidius

I never hear any of my tomatos croak, only sounds I ever hear come from my fbt tank.  Mine have never really been that bright, though they have brightened up a little bit with the warmer weather.  Hoping to add a couple more, have a lps holding any tomatos they get in for me...they had 4 baby tomatos come in a few weeks back but all died soon after arrival to the pet store. ;(

----------


## Ryan

yea thats the important part about T frogs, they are VERY delicate when they are babies,
 i first saw mine when he was only a week ld and waited three months before buying him (I 
was a Tfrog noob at the time)

----------


## Sidius

Two new additions..picked them up yesterday so thought I'd share....lps also had an albino bullfrog come in...had to pass on that though.

----------


## sajane

can you tell which are male and which ones are female? They are beautiful frogs

----------


## Carlos

The last ones are a very nice color, congrats  :Smile:  !

----------


## Mmfh

Beautiful frogs! They are all so red. Your set up is nice too

----------


## Kabikano

Lookin great!!!

----------

